

Techcrunch Interviews Chris Sacca - dwynings
http://techcrunch.com/2010/07/19/keen-on-chris-sacca/

======
ScottWhigham
"Micro venture capitalist Chris Sacca is one of Silicon Valley’s most
thoughtful learners..." - huh? I've never heard of a "micro venture
capitalist". What's the difference between a micro venture capitalist and an
angel investor then?

~~~
epi0Bauqu
Other people's money.

